# XDM 40 Value



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone know the selling price for a lightly used Springfield XDM 40 3.8 compact. It has the case with all the extras ?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

The unfortunate answer is that there is not a whole lot of interest as of late in 40. Good news is that with a pandemic going on there is an interest in most gun items. I just sold a sig 239 in 40 the other day. I follow prices pretty close I got a fair price but not what I was hoping. My guess $350-$450 range. Probably closer to the $400 if you had ammo and extra mags. Could push it up a little higher. If your in the CLE area and might want to trade PM/DM me and maybe I can help take it off your hand


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

The one thing going for the 40 right now is it’s about the easiest personal protection handgun ammo to find. Would make a good sellers pitch.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was thinking 300.00 About the ammo your going to find for hand gun.. and 10mm.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking if you get $400 you've done well. If you can't get that don't sell it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the 40 and that is great pistol. It should sell for 400 easily.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

just really depends on how fast he would like to move his 40 caliber... If he wants 300 it will move fast. 325 and some people will think about it... etc etc etc..


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

stand fast at $400 and like what was said before, if you can't get that, Don't sell it, keep it


----------

